Ask HN: What are the most innovative technologies for fighting wildfires? - panabee
======
kristoft
There is one thing I'm always thinking about: a mesh network of autonomous
devices that scattered across a field or a forest and a base nearby. These
devices can have temperature sensors and someone can rather quickly see that
something is going wrong either by temperature or if some amount of devices
went down (say burnt in fire). I think those things called sensor networks or
something like this.

~~~
2rsf
I am not sure how can this scale up, if a sensor can cover X square meters
then you need a LOT of them to cover huge forests like Sweden has for example,
not to mention the amount of bases, communication channels etc.

~~~
giantg2
If it's on a tower on the peak of a hill, the coverage might be measurable in
miles. That's the case with fire towers today. But yeah, even then scaling
could be difficult. It might work for realtively smaller, more developed areas
prone to fires, such as parts of CA. Maybe put them on existing cell towers?

------
2rsf
Fighting or detecting ? I think that the most efficient way of detection is by
covering a lot of area at once and satellites are best for that, I see that
there are multiple efforts being done around automatic real time detection and
alerting of forest fires from above.

------
rawgabbit
Aerial drones with thermal imaging cameras to predict where wild fires will
occur.

[https://apnews.com/3546526d7ce34881a92df0688268e3a4](https://apnews.com/3546526d7ce34881a92df0688268e3a4)

------
probinso
Regular intentional Burns.

